# RAMTakt sowie Crossfire



## dennisnowack (2. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leute!

Ich habe mir einen neuen Rechner eingerichtet:
AMD Phenom X4 9950 Black Edition
Asus M3A-H/HDMI
4x 1GB Kingston HyerX PC2-8500 (KHX8500D2K2/2G)
Palit Radeon HD3850 512MB GDDR3 RAM

Problem 1:
Der Arbeitsspeicher möchte par tour nur auf 800 Mhz laufen (laut CPU-Z 400Mhz * 2)... Leider fehlt mir das Wissen *wieso* ... im Bios auf 1067 Mhz stellen bringt nichts, dann bootet er nicht mehr...

Problem 2:
Das Mainboard unterstützt Hybrid Crossfire, die PCI-E Karte unterstützt ebenso Crossfire nur bietet mir das ATI CCC was ich auch tue nicht den Unterpunkt "Crossfire" / "Hybrid Crossfire" an... Im Bios ist die Onboard aktiviert.
Edit: Ich habe nun das Control Center 8.11 drauf mit passenden Treibern, nun startet es nicht einmal... er meint, die Version passt nicht zu den Treibern... obwohl es eben das neueste ist...

Kann jemand helfen?

Mfg, Dennis


----------



## chmee (2. Dezember 2008)

zu 1.
Warum es nicht geht kann ich Dir nicht sagen, aber vielleicht ist Dir damit geholfen, Dir zu sagen, dass es keine schlimmen Geschwindigkeitseinbußen gibt, wenn die Riegel niedriger getaktet sind. Oder laufen die bei AMD stets synchron zum CPU-FSB (OC) ?

zu 2.
Geht das überhaupt ? Onboard mit PCIe-Karte ?

mfg chmee


----------



## dennisnowack (2. Dezember 2008)

zu 1:
Gute Frage, würde es unter Umständen erklären... 
Vielleicht meldet sich ja jemand, der Bescheid weiß...

zu 2:
Ja, das nennt sich "Hybrid Crossfire" und soll eigentlich reibungslos funktionieren. Gab schon genug Tests bei "Toms Hardware"
(ich werde eben testen, die onboard zu deaktivieren, ob dann die TreiberUmgebung wieder lädt)
Edit: Nein, jetzt lädt der Catalyst überhaupt nicht mehr... Nur noch die erwähnte Fehlermeldung...

mfg


----------



## dennisnowack (2. Dezember 2008)

Okay, eine Nacht später meine eignen Resultate für Interessierte:

FSB auf 220 (10% Overclocking-Bios-Default-Profil) 
mit Multiplikator von 14 reicht mir schon locker für CPU und RAM
-> mehr oder minder done und läuft stabil und klasse!

Hybrid-Crossfire: Laut offiziellem Support-Forum scheint es nicht machbar zu sein mit einer HD 3850... Dafür jedoch lässt sich diese ebensogut auf 800 Mhz Core und 1100 Mhz RAM overclocken.
-> mehr oder minder done und läuft stabil und klasse!

MFG Dennis


----------

